# Isle of Wight Randonee



## RUTHIEBAV (5 Feb 2012)

Pre registration has opened for the Randonee on 6th May. 

The website is:
www.cycleisland.co.uk

Who's doing it this year?


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2012)

Probably, depending on work . This will be my 10th time.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (5 Feb 2012)

Wow, that's impressive! It'll be my first time going clockwise.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Feb 2012)

Missed last year due to a reunion, I am negotiating!


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Feb 2012)

Missed last year due to a reunion, I am negotiating!


----------



## StuAff (5 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> I had this in mind, Ruth, but there's a Friday Night Ride on, er, the Friday night! I'm considering how I can manage to do both, otherwise I'll have to make a decision soon I think.


I'm thinking of doing both. But then I'm somewhat nearer the ferry!


----------



## 2PedalsTez (5 Feb 2012)

First year in a long time that I won't be riding this (riding a sportive in Somerset). Shame, clockwise is the best direction too


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (5 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> I had this in mind, Ruth, but there's a Friday Night Ride on, er, the Friday night! I'm considering how I can manage to do both, otherwise I'll have to make a decision soon I think.



Hmmm choices, choices!
Is your fitness up to both? Mind it's very hilly on Isle of Wight! You can decide close to the day.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (5 Feb 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Missed last year due to a reunion, I am negotiating!



Sounds like you could do with negotiating the OH onto a bike, solves a lot of problems!


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (5 Feb 2012)

2PedalsTez said:


> First year in a long time that I won't be riding this (riding a sportive in Somerset). Shame, clockwise is the best direction too



It's hard to fit it all in isn't it. You're not far from me, are you doing the New Forest Wiggle in April?


----------



## 2PedalsTez (6 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> It's hard to fit it all in isn't it. You're not far from me, are you doing the New Forest Wiggle in April?



I certainly am! I did that last year and thoroughly enjoyed it, so felt like a good idea to do again this year. I'm riding the Saturday. Fingers crossed the weather is as good as last year too


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> Sounds like you could do with negotiating the OH onto a bike, solves a lot of problems!


 

She is a keen cyclist, but the Randonnee is my time!


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> Well I don't know, but I'm doing the London to John O'Groats Fridays tour, so I need to be practising riding the miles day after day! It's more about how I get from Southend on Saturday morning to the island by the end of the day. I have a motorhome now, so I could grab some sleep in Southend then drive down and base myself on a site on the island ready for the Sunday morning.


 
If you use the Camber Jetty ferry to Fishbourne then it is a short hop to the Kite Hill campsite

Depending how close you want to be to the start you can camp about 6 feet from the checkpoint!


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (6 Feb 2012)

2PedalsTez said:


> I certainly am! I did that last year and thoroughly enjoyed it, so felt like a good idea to do again this year. I'm riding the Saturday. Fingers crossed the weather is as good as last year too


I was out for a cycle last year and got caught up in it by chance. It looked like fun so we've booked onto the Sunday one. We're hoping the kids can have a sleepover at my Mum's on Saturday night. If it works out we should have a lovely kid free day. Can't wait!


----------



## Wildduck (7 Feb 2012)

Will be attendance again this year with Quackers but sadly no support crew as OH is away.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (7 Feb 2012)

Wildduck said:


> Will be attendance again this year with Quackers but sadly no support crew as OH is away.


Support crew ..... that sounds very luxurious! I'm really looking forward to it, I always enjoy cycling round the island.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> Support crew ..... that sounds very luxurious!


 
At his beck and call, ready to pamper him at every opportunity.

Luxurious meals laid out on fine linen and the finest silver.

.......and this year he will have to slum it like the rest of us!


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Feb 2012)

More seriously it is really good fun.

If you can then register online to save time at the first checkpoint. There is a "Peleton" ferry from Portsmouth that is absolutely full with bikes that then arrive at Kite Hill in a group that means a fair queue.


----------



## PpPete (8 Feb 2012)

Last year if you pre-registered and went on the 8 am Red Funnel from Southampton, you could check in for the ride and pick up the brevet card on the ferry to save the queue in Cowes.


----------



## srw (8 Feb 2012)

...and two years ago you could register on the ferry from Southampton (no queue if you timed it right!)


----------



## Wander Wheels (11 Feb 2012)

I'll be doing this again this year but plan to cycle from home 120 round miles providing the weather is ok. 
Wightlink often have a 2 for 1 offer for foot passengers on their website nearer the date.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (12 Feb 2012)

Wander Wheels said:


> I'll be doing this again this year but plan to cycle from home 120 round miles providing the weather is ok.
> Wightlink often have a 2 for 1 offer for foot passengers on their website nearer the date.



Fair play to you, now I'm feeling lazy driving to the ferry! 

We have been toying with the idea of doing both the routes but I don't know if we'll be up to it, we'll make a decision on the day.


----------



## Passion For Pedalling (13 Feb 2012)

This is one of the best rides in the calendar so don't miss it! But start early if u want to take your time like me!


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (13 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> Well I've registered, booked myself onto the Kite Hill campsite (thanks Cunobelin) and booked the ferry so I guess I'm doing this after all! Is it the case that you can start from any of the checkpoints? Where are the others who will be doing the longer route going to start from? It might be nice to start out together, even if some of us soon get left behind . The nearest checkpoint to the campsite is Wootton.


We'll be starting from East Cowes as that is where the ferry takes us from Southampton, that is the checkpoint before Wooton. If you want to meet up that would be fun, we could do like we did on the Hampshire Bimble and wait for each other so no one is left behind and make it a more sociable event. 

Anyone else want to join our posse?


----------



## Passion For Pedalling (13 Feb 2012)

Cool sounds good but I was planning on starting from Yarmouth coa there are terrible queues at cowes


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (14 Feb 2012)

Passion For Pedalling said:


> Cool sounds good but I was planning on starting from Yarmouth coa there are terrible queues at cowes



Yes you're right, hadn't thought of that. We might be better to cycle on to Wooton and start there. 

Are you joining us?


----------



## the snail (14 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> Yes you're right, hadn't thought of that. We might be better to cycle on to Wooton and start there.
> 
> Are you joining us?


I'll be staying with my sister in Cowes, so it would be easier for me - I don't remember the queueing being a problem last year. IIRC it runs clockwise this year, so Wooton is the next control after E. Cowes?


----------



## PpPete (14 Feb 2012)

The only major queue at Cowes last year was the for the chain ferry - but that won't be a problem this year because its a clockwise year.


----------



## MrsWildduck (14 Feb 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> At his beck and call, ready to pamper him at every opportunity.
> 
> Luxurious meals laid out on fine linen and the finest silver.
> 
> .......and this year he will have to slum it like the rest of us!




Quackers support crew will now be present!!! 

Might have to get a new t-shirt for this year!


----------



## Passion For Pedalling (14 Feb 2012)

Ok that's cool then I might start at cowed this year too!


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Feb 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> Fair play to you, now I'm feeling lazy driving to the ferry!
> 
> We have been toying with the idea of doing both the routes but I don't know if we'll be up to it, we'll make a decision on the day.


 
Parking can be an issue, lots of restrictions to stop Gunwharf shoppers and Southsea tourists, not to mention IoW commuters.

There are options, but it is expensive.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (15 Feb 2012)

the snail said:


> I'll be staying with my sister in Cowes, so it would be easier for me - I don't remember the queueing being a problem last year. IIRC it runs clockwise this year, so Wooton is the next control after E. Cowes?


Yes it is the next one on from East Cowes, so might be less queues than East Cowes. Having said that there were no queues when we did it last year but we started quite late after we missed our ferry!


----------



## Chris.IOW (27 Feb 2012)

I'll be doing it, bit rude not too when the route goes past my Front Door! I've lost count of the number of times I've done the route, but I know I love it every time. However for some reason this will be the first time I've done it Clockwise! Looking forward to the day as it's always a great day with a great atmosphere.


----------



## Chutzpah (6 Mar 2012)

Is Kite Hill the most recommended camp site? I've only ever visited the IoW for a day so don't know it very well - heading over with about three friends to do the Randonee


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2012)

Kite Hill is the one of "choice" because:

1. It is a check point
2. It is close to the Portsmouth Fery
3. It is near several pubs that do good food and ale


----------



## Chutzpah (6 Mar 2012)

Cheers for the reply Cunobelin. We'll be coming from Lymington, or maybe Southampton. To make things difficult, one of our party is a vegetarian and the other a vegan, which makes bun stops/pub grub a nightmare!


----------



## Wightdragon (24 Mar 2012)

Will be doing it again this year, like Chris it goes past my door. Rode the route today on my fixed gear. If the weather is the same in May we will have a good day.

You will all be going past my house, may get the children to sell cakes and lemonade!!


----------



## bridgy (18 Apr 2012)

Only 18 days to go! I love the IOW Randonnee - done it around 10 times now I think (I feel I ought to know that - must check!)

But this awful weather is playing havoc with my fitness regime! Fingers crossed it improves considerably next week ...

I'm planning to cycle to the Island from Cheddar in Somerset with a friend on the Saturday (102miles), do the Randonnee on the Sunday and then get the train back to Bristol on the Monday and cycle home from there, same as last year - but I may have to re-think if the weather's anything like this!


----------



## rvw (29 Apr 2012)

All being well, we will cycle from Guildford to Southampton on the Saturday, do the Randonnee on the Sunday and then back to Guildford on the Monday. Two years ago the weather was horrible - fingers crossed it's better this time!


----------



## 2PedalsTez (30 Apr 2012)

rvw said:


> All being well, we will cycle from Guildford to Southampton on the Saturday, do the Randonnee on the Sunday and then back to Guildford on the Monday. Two years ago the weather was horrible - fingers crossed it's better this time!


I remember that year.. it was going fine until I reached the military road (the southern stretch of road along the coast). I lost feeling in my fingers due to the cold!


----------



## Wildduck (30 Apr 2012)

Just finished replacing the bearings and freehub on the trike. All ready to go!!

QUACK!!!!!!


----------



## PpPete (2 May 2012)

> Outlook for Friday to Sunday
> Cloudy on Friday with some outbreaks of rain, but becoming generally drier and colder on Saturday and Sunday, however some rain may linger over southern coastal counties.


 
I didn't pre-register, but it looks like I may be able to do it. Will make a decision later in the week.


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 May 2012)

Me, Mrs D and the rest of the Sotonia gang will be on the 8am ferry from Southampton.


----------



## rvw (2 May 2012)

Dave Davenport said:


> Me, Mrs D and the rest of the Sotonia gang will be on the 8am ferry from Southampton.


As will srw and I - on the green Thorn tandem.


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> Good news Pete! I'm on Kite Hill campsite the night before, and starting at Wootton - there was a plan for some of us to meet there and at least start out together, although even with a new bike I'm still very slow up hills and will probably be left behind. Haven't heard from RuthieBav etc though. Hope to see you!


 
What time will you be starting from Wootton?
I'll be getting the 8:00 am ferry too - so won't be at the campsite before 9:30 am - rather depends on how long it takes to register at Cowes.


----------



## johnnyh (3 May 2012)

Cycling down to Lymington on Saturday, Randonnee on Sunday, cycling home on Monday... and once again I fear this is gonna be a wet and muddy experience.
Just hope it isnt as windy as two years back!
All booked into a Yarmouth Guest House though, so nice warm showers and a comfy bed await!


----------



## srw (3 May 2012)

Two years ago there was no need to wait till Cowes to register - there was a table on board the 8am ferry. I presume something similar will happen this year.


----------



## Dave Davenport (3 May 2012)

rvw said:


> As will srw and I - on the green Thorn tandem.


 
I'll be on the black & bile green fixed wearing a Sotonia CC jersey, looks like we'll both be easy to spot!


----------



## PpPete (3 May 2012)

srw said:


> Two years ago there was no need to wait till Cowes to register - there was a table on board the 8am ferry. I presume something similar will happen this year.


Was that for registration? or just picking up brevet cards for those who had pre-registered? Last year I thought it was for the latter, but I could be wrong.


----------



## srw (3 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> Was that for registration? or just picking up brevet cards for those who had pre-registered? Last year I thought it was for the latter, but I could be wrong.


 It was registration. Registration was simple - write down your name, possibly your address, and pick up a card.

At the very least it's worth a try.


----------



## tmcd35 (5 May 2012)

Good luck to all for tomorrow. I'm driving down to Lymington today and am planning to be on the 6:45 to Yarmouth tomorrow . Planning to complete the ride this time (after failing two years ago (multiple punctures)).


----------



## Red Light (5 May 2012)

I'll be there but the forecast is closing in. 8 degrees, low cloud, 20% chance of rain in Cowes according to the Met Office. I will be dressing warm.

Be aware the Portsmouth to Ryde cat service has a number of cancellations in their timetable tomorrow.


----------



## RUTHIEBAV (5 May 2012)

I've been dithering backwards and forwards over this but I've had a truly horrible chest infection for the last 3 weeks and I'm not well enough to go tomorrow. I might have chanced it if the weather was good but ..... Hope you all have a great ride.


----------



## PaulM (5 May 2012)

Well, the forecast is still for it to be dry on Sunday. I, and a friend, will be catching the 8am ferry from Portsmouth to Fishbourne. I shall be on my red Bacchetta Giro recumbent, Tony on his TSR30 Moulton. I think the ICE trike might be easier but I've not completed the course on the Giro so that will be a challenge. Presumably you've seen the warnings about road surface dressing in a number of places, so watch out for loose chippings. And Good Luck to all. Enjoy!!


----------



## PpPete (5 May 2012)

GWS Ruth !


----------



## ufkacbln (5 May 2012)

I have a pass!

I will also be on the 08:00

Similarly to Paul, my Catrike Expedition is the faster and better trike for this, but I have not "initiated" the Gekko yet, so will be riding that.

I just hope I don't regret not having the fairing!


----------



## ufkacbln (5 May 2012)

RUTHIEBAV said:


> I've been dithering backwards and forwards over this but I've had a truly horrible chest infection for the last 3 weeks and I'm not well enough to go tomorrow. I might have chanced it if the weather was good but ..... Hope you all have a great ride.


 
A real shame, but a sensible decision.

Even the shorter route is a difficult one if you have chest problems, and there is a lot of evidence that supports your decision


----------



## ufkacbln (5 May 2012)

*IMPORTANT!*

I booked my tickets this afternoon and the guy in the ticket office asked if I was doing the Randonnee, and pointed out that there are issues with the Portsmouth Ferries.

*1. Catamaran*

One of the Cats is down and this may affect services tomorrow.

*2. Car Ferry*

There are works on the jetties overnight, and the 08:00 is the first sailing tomorrow


----------



## srw (7 May 2012)

That didn't go exactly to plan...

We'd mapped out a three-day tour, with the IOW as the middle day. A 60-mile leg-stretcher on Saturday from Guildford to Southampton via Petersfield, the island on Sunday and then a ride back to Guildford via Winchester.

Here's a top tip: if you're planning on riding 60 miles on a tandem with luggage, don't forget to pick up the four water bottles you've filled. Don't forget to pick up more than one spare inner tube, especially if you're riding a tyre you don't entirely trust. Don't forget to pick up patches and rubber solution for emergencies. And don't forget to eat. Oh, and if you need a specific tool to put your bike back together don't leave it on the ground outside a pub...

Our second deflation event was finally confirmed as we limped into Fernhurst. Fortunately, Fernhurst has a very welcoming pub (the Red Lion) which supplied us with sandwiches and enough drinks to keep body and soul together. And a phone book so that we could call for a taxi to take us and (separated) tandem to Liphook cycles, where we stocked up on three new tubes, some glue and patches and a new tyre. It's not the marathon plus I wanted, but it does fold, so I suspect it will go into the "tour spares" pile. And we clean forgot to buy new water bottles...

Now, this is the third time we've needed to buy water bottles half way through a ride, and about the seventh time we've forgotten to attach full bottles to a bike. Is there a fool-proof method of remembering them?

The taxi then took us, and bike, back to Fernhurst to pick up the S&S spanner (fortunately still on the ground where I'd left it) and we started grinding through the South Downs. What had looked on the map like a relatively gentle day with a couple of hills turned into a monstrous corrugated climbing session. Mapmyride.com claims 1500 foot of climbing in 60 miles. Our GPS is claiming 4500 foot. Somewhere between one and the other is no doubt the truth.

At some stage across the South Downs R realised (a) that her seatpost had slipped down, and (b) that her saddle was the wrong shape, and was trapping a nerve. A slipped seatpost can be rectified on the road, a dodgy saddle can't be. (We've since measured some saddles - she has two 15cm saddles; the one on the tandem was a 17cm with quite a wide middle. She's out there now, testing out a different model.)

We finally rolled into Southampton waterfront at 7pm, and stayed to eat in the hotel (plus a bottle of wine...) rather than go out and find pasta. That wasn't the brightest of thoughts - but then neither of us was really capable of thought by then...

Sunday dawned cold and grey, but (just) dry. The 8am ferry was full of cyclists loading up on bacon rolls and coffee. But as we steamed into Cowes, the drizzle started, and there was a stiff breeze. Both dropped by about 4pm, but that was too late for us. Before we got to Bembridge, R's saddle started giving her pain again, and we decided to abandon the long ride at the moment of choice at Alveston. Thank heavens for sustrans and the council - the cross-island path is mostly decent. There's about half a mile of compacted gravel which has roughed up a bit, but apart from that it's tarmac and concrete.

It's a good thing we did abandon - I began to struggle somewhere around Newport. We were finding it difficult to maintain 10mph on the flat tarmac, which isn't a fine advertisement for the qualities of a tandem! I think a combination of several weeks dieting, overwork, undersleep, lack of water on the previous day, heavy exercise sessions during the week, compensating for a struggling stoker and drinking more than I'd got used to finally did for me. And the touring tandem is a _lot_ heavier than we'd got used to.

Today has been filthy again weather-wise - and I was glad to be doing a complex route home involving train and car rather than struggling against yet more wind, rain and cold. The car thermometer registered no more than 10 degrees as I drove into Southampton - isn't it May?


----------



## rvw (7 May 2012)

srw said:


> (... She's out there now, testing out a different model.)


 
She's now back: the fact that a 14 mile spin on the solo bike, with the expensive saddle, was no issue at all, even on a backside pulverised by two days on the wrong saddle, is heartening. It's what I had thought, as the 58 mile trip back in April on the new tandem (also with a posher, narrower saddle) was perfectly comfortable - but it is nice to have it proved that this is a hardware problem (wrong saddle - can be dealt with) and not a software one (my bum - not much I can do about that...)


----------



## ufkacbln (7 May 2012)

Although it is sad to hear a tale of woe, I am glad I am not the only one who found yesterday a struggle!

The Gekko is slower and poorer on hills than the Catrike, but as it hadn't been initiated I decided to take it anyway.

The stat from Fishbourne was fine, but quickly became wet and slippery. Which caused further problems.... on a recumbent you gain time with fast downhills and sweeping curves, however there were so many people lying in the road having come off or standing in the road on blind bends fixing punctures that thsi was not possible. As a result by the time I reached Chale I was about an hour behind schedule. Caught up some time on the bottom stretch, and the Military Road, but started to struggle after Freshwater.

After that the hills became more and more of a struggle, whether that was because of the cold / wet and energy lost earlier I don't know. I have never felt that washed out on any previous year

However I made it in the end and am looking forward to next year.

Having said that I have just ordered a second Gekko with the Bionx assist for my wife, and if the distance claims are correct she wants to try the short route next year


----------



## rvw (7 May 2012)

Our bike computer had the short route as 33 miles which is pretty much what they claim. Some of the wiggles through Newport were challenging on a tandem so I guess they might be awkward on a recumbent too - and I'm not sure I'd want to be that close to the muddy bits of the cycle track, if it's wet again. But on the whole, the track is a very pleasant ride, or would have been if I hadn't been in pain!

Well done for making it round - I felt pathetic at bailing out, but it was the right decision.


----------



## johnnyh (7 May 2012)

Sorry to hear tales of woe, had a pleasant if cold 70 mile ride to Lymington on Saturday including a nice pub lunch in Verwood, and then on through the New Forest. Made good time and found ourselves showered and settled into our guest house at Wellow nr Yarmouth in time to watch the FA Cup final  - following which we headed for a Chinese in Freshwater.

A nice breakfast of Porridge followed by a full English and we were underway from Yarmouth by 9. It drizzled or rained throughout, but felt good and the course gave no hassles (rain aside).
The only glitch was a bit of confusion amongst folk near Bembridge as to where the check point was, but I think everyone found the way in the end.

Had some nice chats with various folk on the way round, and loved chatting to the guy riding the 1900 Peugot, fascinating story and some effort!

The south coast hills didn't seem as challenging as I recall from 2 years back, just the new roundabout at Black Gang that nearly caught me out!

As I finished in Yarmouth the cloud started to break, and by the time I had been back to the guest house and showered, it turned into a gorgeous sunny evening, so a trip into Yarmouth for food and beer was the order of the day.

No hassles on the journey home today, and the bike has been stripped, cleaned and re-assembled to fight another day.

Looking forward to next year, think it'll be my 5th, and a great way to spend the bank holiday 

... haa haa reading that lot back makes me realise it was a bit of a food and beer trip!


----------



## 2PedalsTez (7 May 2012)

You all have my sympathy and admiration! 
I decided to take a break this year and rode the Somerset hills Gran Fondo (round Cheddar) and had decent weather. I don't know what it is about the Randonnee; the last 4 years has only had one really sunny day. All the rest being wet or miserable. 
I'm sure I'll be back again next year though and adding the food based element could make it a real bonus! 

Oh and TMN, don't be afraid to say East Cowes is a godforsaken place... I used to live there and know it all too well!


----------



## srw (7 May 2012)

If that report all sounded too gloomy for words, here are some good memories:
A Delius moment (on hearing the first cuckoo in spring) somewhere in West Sussex
A swallow somewhere in the South Downs
Three swifts along the IOW cross-island cycle path
Realising that the road engineers had managed to miss the only flat bit of the Isle of Wight, leaving it first to the railway and later to cyclists
"Stop Look Listen - creaky ash trees"... right underneath a large cawing rookery
A spectacular view across Southampton Water, the Solent and the Isle of Wight (featuring the Spinnaker in Portsmouth) at the top of Teglease Down (and the realisation that that was one heck of a climb we'd just done).


----------



## Red Light (7 May 2012)

I started from Ryde at 8:40 and rode down to the first checkpoint at Wooton to avoid having to go all the way round to Bembridge again for the last stamp. Weather was miserable and my feet and hands were frozen - good job I decided at the last minute to take the full gloves as well as the mitts. Things started to dry out a bit after Whitwell and the wind on my back down the back straight to Freshwater helped. Then back round to Wooton and the ferry back from Fishbourne. The whole thing seemed to be the Tour de Puncture - there were literally people every few hundred yards repairing them. Mine fortunately waited till 100 yds from Witton - bit of sharp flint had cut through a Gatorskin and punctured the inner. Patched it up and borrowed a track pump to re-inflate it just in time to make the ferry back and avoid the hills back to Ryde. Worst bits - the weather. Best bits - the cakes and scoffs at all the checkpoints and the kids on the climb out of Gurnard Bay offering water or squash on a "no need to stop" basis and then running alongside to collect the cup back when you'd drunk it.


----------



## Aperitif (8 May 2012)

> Didn't take the edge off though, I had a great time.


Well done! That's the best possible feeling after a testing ride - sounds taxing for all. This effort adds to the little milestones that have popped up for people this weekend...LouiseL's 400km Brevet Cymru, a TMNIOW randonnee, AnythingButVanilla achieving a maiden FNR and Mice not getting caught out. It was a bit hair-raising (if only!) reading Steven and Rachael's exploits but everyone's efforts makes ordinary work seem like an easy option! As 'consolation', it is raining at the moment!


----------



## bridgy (8 May 2012)

Sorry to hear about the problems some of you guys had! It was cold as well as wet and I'm sure that took more out of me than normal. I've never eaten so many cakes at checkpoints before either!

Good fun despite the weather though - I loved the live piano playing at the school in Yarmouth where we stopped for lunch - made for a great (if slightly surreal) atmosphere to go with the great homemade cakes and rolls!


----------



## Julesh (8 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> I'd forgotten about them - they were fantastic weren't they! I felt guilty saying no thanks, but I just knew that if I'd stopped I wouldn't have got going again on that hill, and I wasn't sure if I could take a drink and hand the cup back without accidentally running the small good samaritan over .


 
Weren't they great. Like you I wasn't willing to stop on that slope and was also having trouble unclipping as all the grease had washed out of my pedals


----------



## PpPete (8 May 2012)

Not much to report from me...
Met srw & rvw at Southampton ferry terminal, Dave D and his Sotonia crew on the ferry. 
Rode with TMN for a while in the morning.
Utterly failed to spot any ATMs on the way round so unable to purchase much at checkpoints - red funnel breakfast and a few sandwiches sufficed.
As mentioned above - saw innumerable punctures being repaired on every corner, thankfully not affected by any myself.
Found the last few hills into Cowes rather taxing - thank goodness for the triple.
Longish wait for the chain ferry, but plenty of time in the end for the 15:30 ferry back to Southampton.

Legs a little weary on the Monday, so my Bank Holiday 200km DIYxGPS was taken at a "relaxed" pace.... preetty much the same rolling average, despite being significantly less hilly.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> Found the last few hills into Cowes rather taxing - thank goodness for the triple..


 
Although not "hilly" in the way that the South side is the fact that they are at the end is a killer.

The fact that the one at Gurnard, the rise from the ferry at Cowes and that vicious dip at Whippinham are all in the last 5 or 6 miles is a real grind


----------



## Dave Davenport (8 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> Not much to report from me...
> Met srw & rvw at Southampton ferry terminal, Dave D and his Sotonia crew on the ferry.
> Rode with TMN for a while in the morning.
> Utterly failed to spot any ATMs on the way round so unable to purchase much at checkpoints - red funnel breakfast and a few sandwiches sufficed.
> ...


 
You should have said you were short of cash Pete, I'd have bought you a cake or three. You could have paid for my four quid a pint beer on the ferry back!

Chapeau on doing 200k on Monday, we got home about 5pm and then dashed straight out for what turned into a seven hour session so the only cycling related thing I did on Monday was clean the bikes.

Take the fixed next year, you know you want to!


----------



## Red Light (8 May 2012)

User13710 said:


> I'd forgotten about them - they were fantastic weren't they! I felt guilty saying no thanks, but I just knew that if I'd stopped I wouldn't have got going again on that hill, and I wasn't sure if I could take a drink and hand the cup back without accidentally running the small good samaritan over .


 
I took a squash and swallowed too much at once so it went down the wrong way. Then spent the rest of the climb coughing and spluttering. It was the thought that counted though and they seemed to be thoroughly enjoying themselves.


----------



## Red Light (8 May 2012)

Julesh said:


> Weren't they great. Like you I wasn't willing to stop on that slope and was also having trouble unclipping as all the grease had washed out of my pedals


 
I didn't stop, they just passed it to me as I cycled by and then ran alongside till I'd finished drinking it and then took the cup back.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 May 2012)

Red Light said:


> ........ the kids on the climb out of Gurnard Bay offering water or squash on a "no need to stop" basis and then running alongside to collect the cup back when you'd drunk it.


 
Its things like that which make this ride so worthwhile!


----------



## srw (9 May 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> The fact that the one at Gurnard, the rise from the ferry at Cowes and that vicious dip at Whippinham are all in the last 5 or 6 miles is a real grind


 Or, if you start from Cowes, in the first 5 or 6 miles. With cold legs. I was quite pleased to be overtaking people on the drag up from Cowes, although the sight of the club riders powering off into the distance was sobering. Perhaps next time we'll bring the lighter tandem!

What's the optimum starting point? The best blend of flattish start and not-too-hilly finish?


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 May 2012)

srw said:


> Or, if you start from Cowes, in the first 5 or 6 miles. With cold legs. I was quite pleased to be overtaking people on the drag up from Cowes, although the sight of the club riders powering off into the distance was sobering. Perhaps next time we'll bring the lighter tandem!
> 
> What's the optimum starting point? The best blend of flattish start and not-too-hilly finish?


 
When it's anti-clockwise (next year) starting at Cowes gives you an relatively easy first 17 miles and a downhill finish.


----------



## Red Light (9 May 2012)

srw said:


> What's the optimum starting point? The best blend of flattish start and not-too-hilly finish?



There isn't one. Yarmouth is probably the closest but negated by the big climbs both ways east of Freshwater.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 May 2012)

srw said:


> Or, if you start from Cowes, in the first 5 or 6 miles. With cold legs. I was quite pleased to be overtaking people on the drag up from Cowes, although the sight of the club riders powering off into the distance was sobering. Perhaps next time we'll bring the lighter tandem!
> 
> What's the optimum starting point? The best blend of flattish start and not-too-hilly finish?


 
My impression of this year will be the fact that the club riders were more prone to lying in the road, and fixing punctures than the casual riders!


----------



## PaulM (11 May 2012)

I made it round, the first time on 2 wheels rather than 3. Strangely I never felt cold, though it was wet. I spent an hour in the White Horse at Whitwell having a Sunday Roast lunch. The end result was that I had a glorious run in the sunshine from 4:30pm heading east from Yarmouth back to Wootton. It was great to meet so many nice people. I've never seen so many punctures on a ride though.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Jul 2012)

On a brighter note!

I was across on the Island this week, christening / abusing the wife's new Gekko to see if it could do the short route.

W planned as far as Newport as this is within the stated mileage when the Gosport bit is taken into account. It did well, 25% battery left and we are very happy with it.

But that is not the reason I am posting.

On the Cowes Ferry they now have poetry and it includes an "Ode to the Randonnee", but has not named the author


----------



## PpPete (30 Aug 2012)

2012465 said:


> I guess this is the best place to ask this.
> 
> Is the IOW randonne route the best one for a circuit of the island?
> 
> Clockwise or anti?


 
The randonnee more or less follows the permanently signposted route / green dots on the OS map.
I would say it's as good as any, with the possible exception of that stupid bridleway between Yarmouth & Freshwater. 

On the randonnee clockwise years are better because you avoid the queues at the chain ferry.... but then you sometimes get a headwind on the southern coastal sections, and the short little hills around Gurnard are a lot harder at the end of 100k than at the beginning.

Do both ways and report back...


----------



## Red Light (30 Aug 2012)

2012465 said:


> I guess this is the best place to ask this.
> 
> Is the IOW randonne route the best one for a circuit of the island?
> 
> Clockwise or anti?


 
Its not a bad one especially for those that don't know the Island. You may want to organise some detours such as down the hill into Ryde and back up and to the odd pub or two But its well signed all the way all year round (its basically the official Round the Island cycle route) and drivers expect cyclists on it. . Once you've done it once you can then play around with variants. I prefer anti-clockwise and starting from Cowes but both ways are good and its very much a personal preference.


----------



## Red Light (30 Aug 2012)

2012503 said:


> Thanks both. At the moment I don't know where my start point is so where specific hills are is yet to be considered.


 
The hills are:

The big climbs at either end of the southern leg. Probably slightly easier clockwise than anti. The rolling hills between Cowes and Wooton Bridge - about the same both ways. The smaller rolling hills between Yarmouth and Cowes - about the same both ways although there is a steep short climb going clockwise near Gurnard that is easier going the other way.


----------

